# Is my kitten's behaviour normal?



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

I need some advice on whether my 6 month old kitten's behaviour is normal as this is my first kitten.
She has always alternated as I'm sure all kittens do, between being loving and affectionate and then crazy tearing around the house, but in recent weeks she has become much more naughty. She now climbs up the curtains, jumps on pictures, runs into the kitchen every time the door is opened, and then bites when we try to pick her up or move her out of the kitchen. 
Why has this behaviour suddenly started and what can i do about it?

At the same time she has stopped sleeping in her usual bed and now will only sleep on our bed. I have tried shutting her out and ignoring her but we get even less sleep then because she cries all night.
Again this is recent behaviour.

Help please!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome to the world of being owned by a cat 
She sounds fairly normal for a kitten. She may have come into season and needs a spay. Has she got a cat tree/scratch post to play on. Ping pong balls in a cardboard box are good for boredom. Is she hungry? Maybe when she's in the kitchen she's trying to tell you she needs more food.  My cats sleep on the bed as well


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks waterlily for your reply. She has lots of toys to play with including 2 scratch and climbing posts, and also she always has food available if shes hungry. You mention she could be coming into season, what are the typical symptoms of this for a female cat?
Thanks!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Getting restless, and making noises etc, Gracie was very anoying howling to go outside and really just a pain in the azz. She went back to being calm and lovely when she got spayed.


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

When they come into season they're basically just a total nightmare. MEOW MEOW MEOW all day and all night. ;p You should get her spayed asap otherwise she'll drive you crazy.


----------



## viobunny (Dec 30, 2009)

Same as my cat. When he was 6-8 months old, he behaved as such a bada**! Every edible thing could be tracked by him and if we ate without sharing with him, he would cry like crazy and played dead. Now the winter comes, he refuses to sleep in his cusion and sleeps only in our beds or on our laps.


----------

